# Pomano Questions



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

What size hooks yall use for Pomano with sand Flles as bait?

Also i heard the best place to Fish for Pomano off any Pier,is right near shore,right in the Suds.Any truth to that?Thanks


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

owner mutu light circle hook, #2.

i've seen them anywhere from 8 inches of water to 3 miles offshore, but 90% of them are right in the surf.


----------



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

Thanks John B..Thats some good info


> *John B. (6/3/2009)*owner mutu light circle hook, #2.
> 
> i've seen them anywhere from 8 inches of water to 3 miles offshore, but 90% of them are right in the surf.


----------

